# Farben mischen für CMYK Druck, wie?



## Scabo (25. Mai 2005)

Hi,

 bin zur Zeit am Layouten und da ich große schwarze Flächen habe meinte die Druckerei zu mir um ein schönes kräftiges Schwarz zubekommen, soll ich das mischen aus 100% Schwarz, 50 % Cyan und 50 % Magenta. 

 Wie stell ich das jetzt mit Photoshop ein?

 Danke


----------



## AKrebs70 (25. Mai 2005)

Hi,

Im farbwähler kanst Du auch CMYK-Werte angeben. Einfach doppelklick auf der Vordergrundfarbe.
Aber zum Layouten würde ich dir doch eher InDesign oder QuarkExpress empfehlen.

M.f.G.
Axel


----------



## Scabo (25. Mai 2005)

Ich benutz auch InDesign, nur paar Sachen muss ich mit Photoshop machen.

 Das mit den CMYK Werten bei dem Farbwähler hatte ich auch schon gefunden, nur weiss ich nicht wie ich das genau eingeben muss.

 Weil wenn ich jetzt ganz normal Schwarz (#000000) auswähle dann steht da:
 C: 95%
 M: 83%
 Y: 82%
 K: 90%

 Und die Druckerei meinte halt 100% Schwarz 50 % Cyan und 50% Magenta


----------



## AKrebs70 (25. Mai 2005)

OK,

war sehr voreilig von mir,
habe deine Farbwerte in den CMYK Feldern eingegeben doch wenn ich dann eine fläche mit diesen Farbwerten fülle und dann die farbe mit der Pipette aufnehme, habe ich dann im Farbwähler gans andere Werte als ich sie Eingegeben habe.
75%, 68%, 67%, 90%


----------



## Scabo (25. Mai 2005)

Das Problem hab ich nicht!

 Weiß denn keiner wie ich das ganze eingeben muss?


----------



## chritz tosh (25. Mai 2005)

Scabo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weiß denn keiner wie ich das ganze eingeben muss?



Also: Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, hast du Probleme damit, die korrekten Farbwerte (der Druckerei) in die richtigen Felder des Farbwählers ein zu tragen?

Ich weiß nicht, wie sehr du dich mit der Farbenlehre auskennst, und auf die Gefahr hin, dich zu beleidigen, erkläre ich dir trotzdem schnell, was es mit den Abkürzungen CMYK auf sich hat: C=Cyan  M=Magenta  Y=Yellow  K=Key
Key steht ganz einfach für schwarz.

Wenn Du den Ratschlag der Druckerei befolgen möchtest, sollte dein Schwarz folgendemaßen zusammengesetzt sein: 
C: 50%
M: 50%
Y:0%
K: 100%

Dann ersetze alle schwarzen Flächen in deinem Bild mit diesem Farbwert.

War das dein Anliegen?

Grüße, chritz


----------



## AKrebs70 (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo nochmal,

was ich nach meinen ersten Beitrag gebracht habe ist alles Quark.
Wenn Du wie ich bei meinen ersten Beitrag geschrieben habe die Prozent-Werte in den jeweiligen CMYK Felder eingibst dann ist die Farbe auch so Angelegt.

@chritz tosh
Beim Druck ist Schwarz nicht gleich Schwarz.
Um ein kräftiges schwarz zu drucken fügen viele halt noch Cyan oder in diesem Beispiel auch noch Magenta bei.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Scabo (25. Mai 2005)

Danke chritz

 mir war nicht bewusstt wofür K steht, da ich nie mit CMYK gearbeitet habe.

 So ist es natürlich einfach


----------



## chritz tosh (30. Mai 2005)

AKrebs70 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @chritz tosh
> Beim Druck ist Schwarz nicht gleich Schwarz.
> Um ein kräftiges schwarz zu drucken fügen viele halt noch Cyan oder in diesem Beispiel auch noch Magenta bei.


Hi Axel, 
schwarz nicht gleich schwarz?
Weiß ich, hab ich auch nie bezweifelt!  
Seis drum, Grüße, chritz


----------



## Milur (30. Mai 2005)

kleiner Zusatz aus ner Druckvorstufe:

Bitte bei schwarzer Schrift diesen Trick für ein satteres Schwarz NICHT anwenden.
(ausser in einzelnen Fällen, z.B. bei Überschriften)
Dadurch können sehr schnell sehr unschöne Ränder enstehen, die besonders bei kleinen Schriftgrößen die Lesbarkeit mitunter doch sehr beeinträchtigen.
Dies liegt an der Rasterwinkelung der einzelnen Kanäle auf den Druckplatten.

Das nur nebenbei

greetz
milur


----------

